# Isis Standard Poodles



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

Does anyone know Isis Standard Poodles in the Toronto area? What about Dawin? What would your reasons be for choosing one or the other for a black spoo pup?
You can respond here, or PM me if that's better for you...
Thank you so much for your help everyone!!


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

If no one has heard of Isis Poodles is that a bad thing? I know I should check out a breeder before buying a puppy, but I have no idea how to research a breeder other than asking people involved in the breed if they have any information or have seen previous pups, etc. Do most breeders give out references of previous puppy families? 

I have spoken to many breeders and they all sound good: they have the "right" answers about health testing, age of the parents, socializing the puppies before they go to their forever homes, etc so I have no idea how to narrow it down from there!

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I've never heard of Isis but, no, it's not a bad thing if people haven't heard of them. It looks like they show and do health testing, which is great! I'd definitely keep them in consideration - just do your research and learn as much as you can about them.

I have heard of Dawin and seen them in pedigrees. I know that they have beautiful dogs but that is as far as my knowledge extends.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I know Isis. And Dawin. Dawin has remarkably stunning Standards. They often do very well at Westminster. I know absolutely nothing about the health of the lines of either of these breeders or what testing they do. Until lately, the blacks weren't on my radar. I have a friend on FB whose boy James is a retired Isis dog and she adores her boy. If you are looking for stunning beyond belief, Laurie Campbell at Marubi Poodles has a VERY exciting litter planned from her exquisite girl Harmony and the prospective Daddy of the litter is a mind blower too. I would think the majority of these pups with be remarkably put together dogs. If you need contact information for Laurie, let me know and I will get you what you need.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

wheni want to know about someone i google the name along with a phrase like " got puppy from **** kennel" usually it pulls up any forums and complaints, breeding announcements ads etc, kinda gives a bigger picture incase they say for example"one litter a year" and you find ads every 3 months for puppies...


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone! It's so helpful to hear everyone's experiences with different breeders!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Both kennels are well known. I have seen dogs from both and have had long talks with Isis. Both kennels have had stud dogs that I have looked at breeding to in the past.

Terry


----------

